# Biz on China for cheap fashion?



## KimmyAnne_678 (Oct 19, 2010)

My sister wants to buy a pair of Uggs from Biz-on-china.com.  I guess they are only $40.  The site isn't on a secure credit card server, in fact you have to e-mail someone asking prices and they e-mail you back (of course with very poor, broken English).  If you want to purchase something, you have to e-mail them your credit card number.  To me, it screams fake merchandise, and scammers, which I told her, but I figured I'd ask here in case anyone else has used the site to purchase anything.

  	I don't even want to visit the site myself for fear of what kind of fishing viruses or other junk will get on my computer.


----------



## Janice (Oct 19, 2010)

Emailing your CC to a business who doesn't offer a secure shopping cart? Sounds terrifying!


----------



## StilettoXOXO (Oct 19, 2010)

Don't let her order, that sounds very wrong. She's better off buying $40 Ugg look alikes instead, every store has boots just like them now and their still just as cute as Ugg's.


----------

